# mc numbers?



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Bought new MC numbers and put back in it place.I notice my year sticker expires in 2011.My question is does it matter if the year sticker is in front or behind the MC numbers?I`m not sure if they have to be before or after the MC number.On one side the Expiration sticker is before the MC number and the other side of the boat its after.I peeled off all of the year sticker that was on the boat from day one just seems odd.


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

I beleive on the back of the sticker is says to apply about 3" to the Right of the MC Numbers?? I would read the back though 1st.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The registration decal (year sticker) shall be three inches to the right of the last letter. That means it will always follow the MC number but it will aft of the number on the port and forward of the number on the starboard.

Here are the regulations...



The law requires:
The figures are to be read from left to right.
They must be displayed on the forward half of each side of the bow of the boat.
Numbers must be bold, block letters of good proportion.
Numbers must not be less than three inches high.
They must be of contrasting color to the boat hull or background.
They must be as high above the waterline as practical.
No number other than the number assigned can be displayed on the forward half of the vessel.
Letters must be separated from numbers by spaces or hyphens.
*Validation decals must be three inches to the right of the last letter displayed. *
Boat Certificate of Registration must be carried on vessel when being operated.
John


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks again


----------

